# Junkman's "Slow Cut" Paint Correction Technique



## Junkman2008

Hey boys and girls, the Junkman here with another video series! This time we introduce another way to maximize the power of your PC buy using a technique that makes up for lower OPM's when compared to the RPM's of a rotary polisher. I also use this technique to test the hardness (or softness) of a car's clear coat. Lastly, this method will allow you to keep from wasting polish as your pads fill up. You can actually stretch how far your product will go using this technique.

This technique was originally conceived to be used with harder type polishes. It enables the polish to be fully broken down and maximizes it's use. What you are going to see is that it can also be used with a polish like Adam's Swirl & Haze Remover, Meguiar's M105 or Zaino's PC Fusion. Furthermore, it allows you to use less product, while stretching the mileage of each application. It also saves your pads from getting caked up with product which is a major waste of money and resources.

You won't use this technique on the entire car or use it all the time. One of the reasons that you will implement it when using a liquid type polish is when your pads begin to fill up with product. It will be used until the pad is no longer caked with polish, at which time you should go back to the regular process of using 9-14 pounds of pressure on a setting of 5 (with the PC-7424XP)

Enough talk, let's get to the videos!










The Videos​
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*Here are some pictures from the experience:*












































































































































































That's all folks!

The Junkman


----------



## beany_bot

Awesome


----------



## big ben

took a while to watch that, but was great!! good correction there :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

Thanks guys. :thumb:


----------



## freon warrior

I think I am going to enjoy these.:thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Great videos! I'm sure this will be much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## christian900se

Nice technique, as always the videos were very informative and entertaining. The only thing I was thinking about is that I try to avoid the mindset that 'you can't make a car any worse' though.


----------



## grayfox

Your videos are ace! love them all. That technique is very useful! Not only is it awesome for those that cant afford the £400+ price tag of PTG readers but for those not wanting to buy in loads of different level of cut polishes and pads. Great work!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Hey that rocks!! I have all the Adams polishes so may resurrect them this weekend :argie:
This is better than Prison Break :thumb:


----------



## grayfox

One question junkman - 

Is it very beneficial to use a QD spray (on the pad) over just normal water? or is spraying the pad with water not a good idea to start with?


----------



## jgy6000

great videos, thanks mate, quite enjoyed them!

Not working for adams are you ?


----------



## alxg

What a guy, he's funny!

Good job there Junkman, and great explanations of your process. That should help alot of people. :thumb:


----------



## Cullers

Aj/ junkman is coming over late May to do a couple of workshops so if anyone is interested, send me a pm! Think the owner of Adams (the product that AJ uses is coming too so should be some samples flying around!)


----------



## Prism Detailing

Really enjoy the videos and good to see a bit of personality and not too clinical


----------



## mouthyman

great set of videos junkman, I think the results speak for themselves

great work :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

Hi Junkman

Thanks for the videos which I found very usefull. What is the 'work' time for each stage?


----------



## egon

Thanks Junkman, you really inspire confidence and ease. 

I feel that "steve" needs to make an appearance at some point though!! 


(love the sounds in the background too. The train horn, the plane..just makes you smile.)


----------



## d6n

good videos, enjoyed watching those and very useful!


----------



## Junkman2008

vxrmarc said:


> Hey that rocks!! I have all the Adams polishes so may resurrect them this weekend :argie:
> This is better than Prison Break :thumb:


:lol:



grayfox said:


> One question junkman -
> 
> Is it very beneficial to use a QD spray (on the pad) over just normal water? or is spraying the pad with water not a good idea to start with?


I would definitely stick with detailing spray because it has lubricating properties. I don't know what water would do.



jgy6000 said:


> great videos, thanks mate, quite enjoyed them!
> 
> Not working for adams are you ?


No, I work for this guy. He's a task master! :lol:



Cullers said:


> Aj/ junkman is coming over late May to do a couple of workshops so if anyone is interested, send me a pm! Think the owner of Adams (the product that AJ uses is coming too so should be some samples flying around!)


Hey, we should probably talk about that! I need to make sure that we don't schedule that on top of something already scheduled! :thumb:



grantwils said:


> Hi Junkman
> 
> Thanks for the videos which I found very usefull. What is the 'work' time for each stage?


The work time differs according to the damage you encounter. I can't give a real life time for this experience because I kept messing with the video camera and making sure that I didn't forget anything.



egon said:


> Thanks Junkman, you really inspire confidence and ease.
> 
> I feel that "steve" needs to make an appearance at some point though!!
> 
> (love the sounds in the background too. The train horn, the plane..just makes you smile.)


Yea, you can easily tell that this was NOT a professional production!


----------



## MrLOL

Just want to say a massive thankyou for the video. 

You obviously took a hell of a long time to make them, and you can tell you have a genuine passion for what you do. I think you got the balance between dumbing it down for the newbies and teaching those already experienced in detailing spot on.

PS the videos are so obviously american its funny. I have a sudden urge to buy a pickup truck and live the american dream  Joking aside,thanks for the great video guides


----------



## Junkman2008

MrLOL said:


> Just want to say a massive thankyou for the video.
> 
> You obviously took a hell of a long time to make them, and you can tell you have a genuine passion for what you do. I think you got the balance between dumbing it down for the newbies and teaching those already experienced in detailing spot on.
> 
> PS the videos are so obviously american its funny. I have a sudden urge to buy a pickup truck and live the american dream  Joking aside,thanks for the great video guides


:lol::lol::lol:

I love the term you used "obviously American"! That really cracks me up! It reminded me of my visit to Hong Kong back in 1985. The local girls all wanted to hear me rap. I was a DJ then and rap music was coming on strong. The one thing they said that they loved was my "accent". Of course to me, I thought that they were the ones with an accent as I considered my way of speaking, "normal". How ignorant and naive I was back then to think that the world evolved around the American way of life. Thank God I matured and became educated in reality.

That's what I love about traveling abroad. There is so much to learn from my fellow brotheren and I am humbled that folks outside the USA would want me to visit. You guys rock and I hope I do get to meet and fellowship with you soon. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## MrLOL

Glad you took the comment with the sense of humour it was intended 

Thanks again for the videos


----------



## sim L

Excellent videos, looking forward to more! :thumb:


----------



## Cullers

Junkman is doing some seminars in the UK in late May. PM me if you are interested in attending!


----------



## TomW

Excellent videos, very informative. Certainly cleared up a few questions I had. And will give me more confidence to work on my cars (once new garage is built!).

Many thanks


----------



## Crazy American

Junkman, your teaching abilitiys are 2nd to none. Any other *"How To"* Videos live me bored to tears, but thats certainaly not the case with yours :buffer:

Very informative, yet entertaining :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

Crazy American said:


> Junkman, your teaching abilitiys are 2nd to none. Any other *"How To"* Videos live me bored to tears, but thats certainaly not the case with yours :buffer:
> 
> Very informative, yet entertaining :thumb:


Well, you know how us "crazy Americans" are!









Thanks man! :thumb:


----------



## Testor VTS

Thanks for these videos! Was really helpful, and as a newbie to machine polishing I've learnt some useful things about what not to do ( which I did  until this point!)


----------



## bigsteve

Thanks for teaching a newbie some more stuff and your a pleasure to watch bro :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

VTS_Tibi said:


> Thanks for these videos! Was really helpful, and as a newbie to machine polishing I've learnt some useful things about what not to do ( which I did  until this point!)





bigsteve said:


> Thanks for teaching a newbie some more stuff and your a pleasure to watch bro :thumb:


Thanks guys. I am uploading 3 more videos right now. Stay tuned for some new threads. :thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper

Haha - what a brilliant set of videos - thanks very much dude!

I'm gonna skip work this afternoon and go and polish my trunk too.


----------



## Junkman2008

Remember, the slow cut technique is mainly used with paste type compounds or as a clear coat test. You also can implement the slow cut in order to flush out your pads when they start to clog with product. This keeps you from wasting valuable product by washing it down the sink.


----------



## Mike_182

Hero. Do you have a Fan page on Facebook? You should. I'm in already! Top bloke and great videos.


----------



## Junkman2008

Thank you mate! :thumb:

No Facebook yet. I'm still fighting against the current trends!


----------



## Junkman2008

Bump for the newbs!


----------



## SteveOC

Cullers said:


> Junkman is doing some seminars in the UK in late May. PM me if you are interested in attending!


I forgot all about this - are you still in the UK and if not how did the seminars go?

Steve O


----------



## Cullers

Sadly, as of yet - we haven't managed to sort this. Gave plenty of notice but only about 9 people signed up for it which just isn't feasible! Would love to sort it out but it would need a decent turn out


----------



## macpingu

......


----------



## Junkman2008

She was laughing at my country accent, yes? I know I sound crazy to you blokes across the pond! :lol:


----------



## knightroturbo

Top video's, Top Man...Im off to buy some more detailing kit:thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia

Great video, tanks for sharing it with us!

I've got black, blue, white and orange LC CSS pads and Menz RD3.02 and 106FA.

How i can compare with Adam's foam pad? Has Orange CSS pad the same cut ability than Adam's orange one? 

Do you choose to finish with white pad because it was the next step after orange? Should i finish with black or withe ccs pads with 106FA?


----------



## uruk hai

Another very good series of video's and top work as usual, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

ercapoccia said:


> Great video, tanks for sharing it with us!
> 
> I've got black, blue, white and orange LC CSS pads and Menz RD3.02 and 106FA.
> 
> How i can compare with Adam's foam pad? Has Orange CSS pad the same cut ability than Adam's orange one?
> 
> Do you choose to finish with white pad because it was the next step after orange? Should i finish with black or withe ccs pads with 106FA?


I'm not familiar with Menzerna so I can't compare the two. However, most companies share the color combination when it comes to the pads. I have only used LC, Meguiar's and Adam's pads. They all pretty much cut the same when you align the colors, but I do like the performance of the Hex Logic pads over all others, with LC coming in second.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Mega vid jukeman, best advice vid i have ever come across on you tube. thanks for taking the time to share this with us :thumb::buffer:


----------



## Junkman2008

F1 CJE UK said:


> Mega vid jukeman, best advice vid i have ever come across on you tube. thanks for taking the time to share this with us :thumb::buffer:


Thanks for watching! I'm making more as you read this. :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Well I just spent most of my Saturday night catching up on what I have missed, must be a sign that I am getting old. Looking forward to future posts.


----------



## Devon Wanderer

Tried to view these but all I get is a message 'This video is private'.

Edit: Never mind; just found The Mother of All "How to Fix Your Paint for Novices" Thread!


----------



## Junkman2008

Devon Wanderer said:


> Tried to view these but all I get is a message 'This video is private'.


Watch these videos instead. I have since deleted the ones in this thread.


----------

